# Uber Refunds a Ride.



## Mosaic_Scene

I usually check the dashboard several times per day to see how much money I've made, and I noticed one of my rides was 0.00. I emailed Uber and they said the client wrote in with a number of complaints, loud music, dirty car, driver texting. Needless to say none of this was true. My car is spotless, I don't text and drive, and my music is never loud. I'm waiting to see what will happen if they will adjust the fare or keep it at 0.00. It's amazing they can just refund a trip like that. Do they not realize I did my part??? Do they think I love giving free rides? Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## getemtheresafely

wow!!......thats jacked up!!....same as stealing......keep us posted


----------



## JMW

Very very interesting. Either they A)Are doing this on purpose, OR, B)They had you mixed up with someone else. Either way, what UBER Should have done, is asked for your side of the story. I'm curious how this whole thing plays out. I'd be very pissed, if that happened to me.


----------



## BrianA

Could be nothing to do with uber. Could be the rider did a chargeback with her cc issuer because "services not as described". In which case uber can do nothing.


----------



## Raider

Do you remember the rating of that certain customer?


----------



## Mosaic_Scene

I don't remember her rating. After speaking to a Bernie at Uber they credited me 20.00. The fare was 27 and change.... I guess a credit is better than nothing. Wish they would have talked to me first.


----------



## Raider

If you are innocent of the aforemention things, then don't worry about it...that person is just a wretched soul, nothing will make them happy...just pray for them, because karma will come back and bite them twice as hard...glad to hear you got some compensation for your work...better than nothing


----------



## Joanne

Brutal! That blows!

I recently had a client 2-star me. I decided to email support about it before the client did!


----------



## LUXYRIDE

Joanne said:


> Brutal! That blows!
> 
> I recently had a client 2-star me. I decided to email support about it before the client did!


How did you know that the client 2-starred you? I would love to know what my customers rate me.


----------



## Joanne

LUXYRIDE said:


> How did you know that the client 2-starred you? I would love to know what my customers rate me.


First ride of the day, and she rated me right away so I could see on the dashboard. She spilled something on the seat and denied it when I asked about it and seemed upset. Doesn't make sense, since it's my car,but I think she was embarrassed. I have no idea. She was also a millennial so I figured I would get a ridiculous rating.


----------



## Uberzilla

you have to be glad that uber didn't deactivated your account after all of those ball shit complaints


----------



## Just Some Guy

It's really annoying that Uber has a tendency to just accept whatever the customer says as being factual. Ask any restaurant or hotel manager about how often customers make complaints just to get things for free... and in most cases the grievance is either greatly exaggerated, or completely fabricated.


----------



## UberComic

I ran a motorcycle shop for ten years. Customers would make stuff up or threaten us with a bad Yelp review to get stuff for free or discounted all the time. 

It just sucks that riders can do this, which potentially puts driver accounts in jeopardy.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Mosaic_Scene said:


> I usually check the dashboard several times per day to see how much money I've made, and I noticed one of my rides was 0.00. I emailed Uber and they said the client wrote in with a number of complaints, loud music, dirty car, driver texting. Needless to say none of this was true. My car is spotless, I don't text and drive, and my music is never loud. I'm waiting to see what will happen if they will adjust the fare or keep it at 0.00. It's amazing they can just refund a trip like that. Do they not realize I did my part??? Do they think I love giving free rides? Has anyone else had this happen to them?


A BS complaint sucks. The only thing I might suggest is not to have any music on at all. If they want to hear something that is fine, otherwise you just run the risk of someone not liking your selection.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Oc_DriverX said:


> A BS complaint sucks. The only thing I might suggest is not to have any music on at all. If they want to hear something that is fine, otherwise you just run the risk of someone not liking your selection.


That's what I do... although it does create awkward silence when you get those riders who aren't talkative. Which probably gets you a bad rating too... sometimes you just can't win no matter what you do.


----------



## mp775

It doesn't matter; she could have had the music off and still have gotten a BS complaint about loud music.


----------



## Chicago-uber

I had a guy in my car yesterday. I'm approaching exit on a highway, he says go right. I take it that he just wants to make sure I don't miss the exit. I exit, and then ask him which way to go... He said... " I just told you, go right" . All righty then... Checked the dashboard, he low rated me.


----------



## ubearx

Chicago-uber said:


> I had a guy in my car yesterday. I'm approaching exit on a highway, he says go right. I take it that he just wants to make sure I don't miss the exit. I exit, and then ask him which way to go... He said... " I just told you, go right" . All righty then... Checked the dashboard, he low rated me.


No address - no ride. He wants to give me directions - fine, I need to hear every turn by turn all the way to the destination before I move the car. If it's to complicated, I'll write it down. No back seat drivers in my car


----------



## John

?We get paid for this?


----------



## No-tippers-suck

This is a ride requested I cancelled yesterday night.
Usually I tap blindly to accept, since the traffic situation is my safety priority..
First traffic Light I took a more detailed look and saw that this guy had a 3.3 Star rating.. 
Then I clicked "cancel" and as reason "other"

I was thinking have someone else take you home "Mike"
but that's because I know some desperate driver will give him a ride.

If we all would play by our own rules and simply give nobody a ride lower than for example 4.5 (since a driver would loose his job right there..)
Then we probably could show Uber and those annoying type of people that we are the "drivers" and not a bunch of desperate hungry idiots with no backbone..

Well, I have a strong backbone and will not bend over for a 5 Star rating.

*"TAKE A NICE WALK MIKE"







*


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Mosaic_Scene said:


> I usually check the dashboard several times per day to see how much money I've made, and I noticed one of my rides was 0.00. I emailed Uber and they said the client wrote in with a number of complaints, loud music, dirty car, driver texting. Needless to say none of this was true. My car is spotless, I don't text and drive, and my music is never loud. I'm waiting to see what will happen if they will adjust the fare or keep it at 0.00. It's amazing they can just refund a trip like that. Do they not realize I did my part??? Do they think I love giving free rides? Has anyone else had this happen to them?


If this happens to anyone BEFORE you respond to Uber per mail.
Bullshit them and say that was not true and exactly for situations like that one, you "velcro'ed" your* GoPro Hero HD camera to your dashboard and you would keep evidence to proof for law enforcement if ever needed..*

Tell them that you exactly remember the passenger and will consult your lawyer if they do not pay you for the ride immediatly.

They might ask you to send them file, that's why you "bluff" with consulting a lawyer.

They can't do that with us ! Who the **** do they think we are? A bunch of weaklings ??


----------



## Ubermanpt

I did same exact thing recently. I couldn't see the pax rating because I didn't have drivers app on screen when I accepted ping. I then saw 3.?? and cancelled ride , don't charge client. If uber will deactivate me for a 4.6 how can they expect me to drive a low 3. something rider????
You have to have done something to be that low.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Mosaic_Scene said:


> I don't remember her rating. After speaking to a Bernie at Uber they credited me 20.00. The fare was 27 and change.... I guess a credit is better than nothing. Wish they would have talked to me first.


Fight for that $7!


----------

